# Cattle Prices May Have found Their High



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Cattle prices seem to be leveling out. 750 lb. Feeder steers are currently listed at $228.60 cwt. in OKC. They were $240 two weeks ago. These are cash prices, not futures. Futures are all over the place as the people sitting behind a desk can not get a grip of what the future holds.

The cash prices for stocker calves at auction do not seem to be affected yet, still selling well.

Prices typically fall some this time of year. Parred back slaughter numbers due to holiday shortened weeks and cold weather are usually the cause. Pork and chicken are being well promoted as a substitute.

We all knew the record prices set every other week would eventually find a ceiling. Even with feeders selling for $228, that was a record high not long ago. The sky is not falling. Prices just need to find a stable bottom so everyone along the beef chain has confidence in their decisions.

I stuck to my annual schedule and sold my late spring calves this past week. I always clean up the pasture and sell the second week of December. No need in taking any extra calves through the winter. Calves were up $2-$4 cwt. Funny how the second sale after Thanksgiving always seems to do that.

Life is good on our little farm. Hope the run of good luck sticks around a while.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree last week i could have insured 850lb steers for late August at $ 2.38 lb. Fell to $2.30 by Friday. Bothered me all weekend. With this oil tanking i think i'll insure this week if possible. I hope it doesn't drop like a rock this week.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Cattle futures fell limit down for the fourth straight day. OKC reported feeder steers cash price down $8 - $12 cwt.

I do not see these lower prices holding up very long. There is still a good demand for beef and the supply is still limited.

Just one guy's opinion.

Once all this monkey business with the oil companies is over prices should pick back up.

Even with live cattle prices dropping I bet any savings will not be seen in the stores.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Eight cent/ lb drop today and a six cent/lb premium increase over last Thursday. To late to lock in at a decent price so i guess i'll ride it out. Prices should turn around in late Jan/ early Feb. That's my guess anyway. If anything the demand for beef should go up when the lower gas prices trickles down to the consumers. Now if diesel would get dropping...


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

The holidays and end of year economics are in play. Carcajou I am with you all the way! CME numbers are about the players right now not real cattle sales like we will see in 30 days again.


----------

